# Early Christmas Present



## algotube (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello everyone this is my first post on Nordak Outdoors. Over the last couple of months I have been doing alot of reading and talking to people about getting a hunting dog. I finally decided to get a German Shorthaired Pointer I found a great breeder in Michigan and also a trainer. I do alot of pheasant hunting and rabbit hunting..........no big game.......... My plan were simple purchase a GSP in March/2011 or April/2011 get it trained for grouse hunting come September/2011. Well last night my daughter came over with her finance and surprised me with a Black Mouth Cur (early Christmas Present) she said that she seen a guy in-front of Walmart selling these puppies and she knew I was looking for a hunting dog and she fell in love with a male so she bought it.

I love my daughter and that was so nice that she was thinking of me...........but what in the world is a Black Mouth Cur...... The dog came with no papers, nothing..........but the puppy is absolutely beautiful............. I have been doing some reading on the Internet about these dogs and there great hunters especially big game. Does anyone else on this forum have a Black Mouth Cur?????
Now even a broader question................. how do I start training this dog to bird and rabbit hunt????? Can anyone point me to a good bird hunting video on the Internet............. God were do I start............. ????

Thanks everyone.............. he is a great dog and so bloody smart.................. and a great present :wink:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks like your going to have 2 dogs in the future..


----------



## algotube (Dec 21, 2010)

Browndog;

Does that mean that the Black Mouth Cur will be hard to train as a bird/rabbit gun dog?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

algo, don't panic. Sometimes what we plan isn't as good as what we get by chance. And the pup was a gift from your daughter.  Use the search function for cur here as there have been threads about them in the past (I think for small game). Might work fine on ruffed grouse as a flusher too. Lots of guys use labs and spaniels for them. If the dog is smart as you say you may be in like Flynn.


----------



## algotube (Dec 21, 2010)

Dick Monson,

Thank you for your reply and you make a very good point (Sometimes what we plan isn't as good as what we get by chance)........maybe he will be the best bird dog ever............. I will do a search and see what I can find. Yes he is very smart so will start from there.........

Happy Holidays


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Google has quite a lot of info on black mouth curs. Interesting dog. 
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... +mouth+cur


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Black Mouth Curs are a well established southern dog breed....kinda like me :wink:

they are very smart, excellent hunters and will make an excellent rabbit and pheasant dog they also excell at tracking wounded deer ( refer to the thread in the stickies).

Teach it basic obedience and take it hunting for the game you want to take if you start killing rabbits and pheasants over it it will hunt them for you.

They are very popular all around dogs down here and will do anything a lab will do in the uplands.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Now knowing how much work and time a puppy is, I wouldn't be too thrilled if someone came and dropped off a puppy as a gift that I wasn't expecting! But they are lots of fun too - have fun!


----------



## algotube (Dec 21, 2010)

Bobm,

Thanks for you reply great info and good to hear that these dogs are great hunters................ I totally love this little pup but I just don't want him as a house pet............... I want him to be good in the field..........

Slough,

He is a very good dog but ya it's work........... I had others things planned on my two weeks of vacation around Christmas........but my daughter can't stop smiling..............yes he is lot's and lots of fun............. he is a great dog.....and if he hunts as well as everyone says than it's all good..................... :wink:


----------

